# Colorado Elk, smoked... (with q-view)



## lbc970 (Nov 10, 2014)

Starting the night before, with an amazing hunk of meat...












1110142045.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Nov 10, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 11, 2014)

It should be good. What are you going to do with it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## lbc970 (Nov 11, 2014)

Covered in worcestershire, then SPOG, overnight in the fridge, then on the UDS at 11am today at 220°, smoke for 2 hours, then foil wrap for last hour, rest for 2 hours in cooler wrapped in a towel, then slice'n'eat!

Ill post pics when I wrap it up!

Also going to put a brine free whole chicken in there with it, chicken salad for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## lbc970 (Nov 11, 2014)

1111141153.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Nov 11, 2014






Picked up a little filet mignon for 99 cents in the questionable meat section at the store!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2014)

Should be tasty!


----------



## lbc970 (Nov 11, 2014)

Four animals at one time!













14157348363092047720198.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## lbc970 (Nov 11, 2014)

1111141838.jpg



__ lbc970
__ Nov 11, 2014






Turned out dry, flavor was awesome, but I will be ignoring the 160° IT next time. Had almost zero fat content, so I used a T of bacon fat to make an Au Jus. That helped, just it was still nearly jerky.

Better luck next time!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was wondering about the Elk roast. I usually keep it on the rare side. 130-135 IT.


----------

